# OT: Only in Boulder



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

...or maybe Routt County last week:

http://denver.yourhub.com/Story.aspx?contentid=103117


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. It's been a long day at work and I needed that laugh.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

Only in Boulder. That was great! Best part was what the joint was rolled with...

F'ing Boulder!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I find it most amusing that the off duty cop found another golf club and tried to subdue the guy with it. Doesn't seem like a particularly smart move, both legally and logically. Hehee.......its a good thing these guys aren't rich, otherwise I'm sure some big civil suit would insue about the right to troll in the bubble. Ahh Boulder..........I miss thee.

JH


----------



## danab (Apr 3, 2004)

*only in Boulder....*

Yes, its true there are a plethora of insane ideas and laughable policies in hatched in Boulder. I mean, how ridiculous. Can you even imagine that planners in 1957 actually adopted a guide for growth for Boulder and vicinity. The nerve of these idiots to become the first American city to establish a tax dedicated to the acquisition and maintenance of open space landsin 1976. Im also sure that you were all up in arms while in grade school just a few years ago, when the radical idea of limiting smoking in public places was initiated. My god, what an interesting debate this generated. Forward thinking icons like Peter Boyles and John Caldara got lots of time with incessant talk debate and editorial about political rights violations effecting property owners. We all know that second hand smoke is not problematic. In fact, dont we all love that fine smell when we sit in a hole or paddle at Golden, or take out in other great picnic spots. Over 1,000 cities in the U.S. now have similar policies. Lets forget about other ventures such as the Boulder Creek watershed study by the City of Boulder and the USGS. Can you even imagine such behavior by a city to actually throw money at an in-depth analysis of Boulder Creek water quality. Valuable money that could be used on road improvements (a nationwide favorite) to measure several parameters not normally regulated or considered to be problematic in streams. Oh, I forgot the aging and outdated water park designed by Gary Lacey. Look at this thing. Although certainly outdated, it was one of the first water parks built in the west, and this obviously flawed Boulderite has gone on to design other playparks around the west, as well. Stupid Boulderites (this should be a good one to grab on to as everyone surely has an opinion on how a playpark should be designed etc). As we all know, making change certainly comes from the top down. We know that the individuals or small meaningless communities have no business in trying to make a change! Fing Boulder is right. Thats why we are in such a thriving state of things led by such a powerhouse of thoughtthe shrub. 

Go get em boys. Im sure youll have a good time poking at this one. To be honest though...it is funny to get the ribbing at work in Lakewood or in the new or wherever. I'm from Boulder and I"m proud. Don't you just love it here, where the poor and the very weathy roam. Screw the middle class anyway. 
d


----------



## deckhand (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is another drug-induced interesting story that i bookmarked from a few years ago... I have to read it everynow and then for a laugh..

http://www.uniondemocrat.com/news/story.cfm?story_no=10649

-joel


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

Hey deckhand

I'll have what the gentleman with his pant's around his knees is having

Hey Danab

Did you forget your coffee this morning or what? I don't have a problem with Boulder. Except for the traffic and way too many people in such a small place. Oh yeah - the little punk asses with the north face coats panhandling on Pearl. I agree - Boulder was pretty cool in the 70's, then the yuppies moved in. Hey every city has it's problems.


----------



## danab (Apr 3, 2004)

*way too much coffee...*

In fact, I almost drank a whole thermos of the stuff. boing...boing...boing--better get to work.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

danab--I lived in boulder for 5 years. I have many fond memories of my time there, still miss being there very much, and find myself up there several times a month, but...

Let's get real here. The People's Republic of Boulder is pretty amusing. They have enacted a lot of great laws, and have pioneered many great endeavours, but still its the "nose up in the air" attitude of Boulderites that sucks. 

Boulder---the most liberal town in such a conservative way. Your neighbors hate you if you don't recycle. Boulder may be for liberal causes, but the way its people enforce those causes is quite smug.

So when you read a story as posted above, my first thought...F'ing Boulder!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Here is my favorite Boulder story...

http://music.westword.com/Issues/2001-11-15/news/calhoun.html

in short the public library in Boulder wouldn't display the american flag because it is offensive, but 22 colorful ceramic penises? No problem.



> overhead was a clothesline, from which dangled 22 colorful ceramic penises. But no one so much as whimpered about their inclusion until longtime library director Marcelee Gralapp vetoed putting a ten-foot-by-fifteen-foot American flag outside the entrance for fear that it might "offend" someone.


----------



## smoke emif ugotem (Mar 29, 2006)

danab the great, the almighty, the only one worthy of speaking about Boulder... give me a break dude. 

Cecil is right... Boulderites only like you if you walk like them, smell like them, talk like them and yoga three times a week. Paaaleeeezze! Boulder is about as cool as the gout, the runs, a festering STD or a pile of dog shit smeared on my shoe. 

Sure it has its moments... but doesn't every town? The Range Rover hippies that refuse to get a job but still vacation in Aspen a couple times a year are laughable. The uppidy, I-am-so-motherfucking-cool that I moved to Boulder because it's the "in" thing to do, 30-somethings suck. 

Yeah brah, let's fight like hell to keep a Walmart out of our city limits because Walmart is EVIL but then allow four Starbucks to come in and push all the mom and pop coffee shops out of business.... land of hypocrisy, no, not Boulder. We need our lattes but fuck the poor people who might need a cheap pair of shoes for their kids. 

Boulder, land of the liberal, I love everyone, all colors, all credes, all socioeconomic income brackets but I don't want to live among them and don't want them in school with my kids, hypocrisy. 

Land where money drives cover-ups of little girls who are murdered, college girls who are raped and any other crimes that the Boulder PD can't handle correctly. But go on dnab, please tell me how great the POS town on the hill is.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

*Very *right on, smoke em! I did 5 years in Boulder too. We all know that towns only good for it's recreation and women.....nevermind that, recreation only. The women are annoying as hell for the most part.

I was down there a few months ago to ride Walker with my cuzz. Afterwards, we had to swing by....REI....big mistake......but he needed some crap for his Colorado Trail thru hike. I thought it was bad when I lived there.....the scene was just sickening. 

Hypocritical, holier than thou pieces of spider monkey shit.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

I love living and working in Boulder. Have lots of very cool laid back friends. WHile some of the stereotypes are true, they are WAY overblown. It's all about what you choose to let bother you. Most of the time, I ignore those factions, and live my life in a beautiful place and hang out with great people.

Bad things can be said about any place, really. But keep on hating Boulder, or criticizing it, I understand, it's an easy target. I don't really care.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

FLOWTORCH said:


> I thought it was bad when I lived there.....the scene was just sickening.
> 
> Hypocritical, holier than thou pieces of spider monkey shit.


Wow, you figured this all out from one trip to REI? :lol: How, pray tell, did you figure out that they were hypocritical or holier than thou? Long term study? In depth interviews? Or just looking at the people around you and making snap judgments about them without klnowing them?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

FLOWTORCH WROTE



> I did 5 years in Boulder too.


ah dur.


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Flowtorch said:


> We all know that towns only good for it's recreation and women.....nevermind that, recreation only. The women are annoying as hell for the most part.


Ouch!


----------



## Suze (Mar 1, 2005)

Flowtorch got it right not including men in his assessment of anything worthwhile in Boulder :wink:... I came across the bridge with the off-duty officer holding a golf club, one troll with a bloody nose, another running my direction yelling at people, no other police presence because all of the police were parked on Foothills which does not access the bridge. I turned around to go get the fire and rescue guys parked on another street, but they would not come on the scene before the police, nor could they figure out how to get there. 

So, kudos to the one Boulder guy out of, I don't know, 2 dozen that was actually taking hold of the situation.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

oh no he did'ant


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

smoke emif ugotem said:


> Yeah brah, let's fight like hell to keep a Walmart out of our city limits because Walmart is EVIL but then allow four Starbucks to come in and push all the mom and pop coffee shops out of business.... land of hypocrisy, no, not Boulder.


Strange, but true...before Starbucks came along, the market for gourmet coffee was very, very small in this country, mostly centered in the NE. Starbucks pretty much single handedly created the market for its product. In doing so, they by default allowed mom and pops all around the country to tap into that new market. Starbucks is, somewhat ironically, the opposite of Wal-Mart in that sense. Not often that the big company is what allows the independents to flourish rather than slowly die out, but in the case of Starbucks, it's what happened. The PRB hypocrisy still sucks though.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey now, come on... I was all man when I lived there. I got into two scrums during my stay . One was when I caught a guy breaking into a friends car and he tried to step up to me when I confronted him. The second time, some clown with a truck full of trees had a problem with my brothers parking job at a gas pump....which was damn near close to perfect.....guy got all lippy and pulled out a machete right there in the parking lot. He never got the chance to use it either. And neither of those times was the po po's called. woot woot


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Caspian said:


> smoke emif ugotem said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah brah, let's fight like hell to keep a Walmart out of our city limits because Walmart is EVIL but then allow four Starbucks to come in and push all the mom and pop coffee shops out of business.... land of hypocrisy, no, not Boulder.
> ...


Not to mention that Starbuck's is actually an extremely good company to its employees, pays them decent wages with good benefits, and is very environmentally sound.

In the 6 years I have been here, I have seen Starbucks "close" one coffee shop, Peaberry's. Penny Lane also closed, but Starbuck's can't be blamed for that. While a Colorado company, they're hardly mom and pop. Bookends, the Trident, Buchanan's all appear to be thriving. :shrug:


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

And we all know yupp's and the super hip need their gourmet coffee, latte's and complicated drinks!? That's great that starbucks is cutting edge when it comes to tappin into new and exciting markets and all.... :roll: And no, starbucks isn't responsible for running any businesses anywhere else in the world out of town??? I think your strayin a little bit off the topic of hypocrisy in Boulder. Here, here's another example:



> Boulder, land of the liberal, I love everyone, all colors, all credes, all socioeconomic income brackets but I don't want to live among them and don't want them in school with my kids, hypocrisy.


Definitely some truth in that statement. Of course, nobody would admit to that though. And sandbagger?? With all your wisdom of being in Boulder the last six years during the boom it's been experiencing in the recent past....i'm sure you do love it there. I'm also sure you wouldn't notice these things. By looking through your posts, I'm guessing anyone whose family owns alot of artwork by Christo... probably fits in perfectly in Boulder and at a Starbucks. :lol: 

Face it, Boulder is notoriously famous for these _qualities_. And it's beautiful women


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I don't know how we got on to the topic of starbucks but backto relating boulder to kayaking it is about as cool a slides. Boulder is nothing but class III posers.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Boulder is ssssssssoooooooooooooo funny. Us necks us here in BV refer to boulder types as extreme yuppies. No matter how you look at it if you live Boulder you are kinda a yuppie and the flip side of that coin is if you live up here in the hills of BV  you are kinda a ******* at heart!

Dont get me wrong - I love talking to these extreme boulderites in their cute matchin REI outfits. No doubt the first thing they will drop is the fact they were kayakin, bikein, or BC skiing, over the weekend on there new bla bla bla that outside mag rated the #1 must have yuppie gear of the year. :roll: 

Dont forget that good entertainment in boulder comes from everybody - you gotta love the dreaded hippies beggin and then walkin over to a 40k suv and drivin off. And who doesnt love reading about the after hours parties of the buff football team. Keep it up boulder and remember that the rest of us up here in the hills are laughing with you and not at you!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I love boulder. I drive a kayak rig, get 150+ days of boating/skiing in a year and I'm liberal as all get out (legalize it!). I do not have and never will have any matching outdoor gear. I have to agree about the women though. They're gorgeous and great for a night out on the town, but I wouldn't bring one home to mama. I love the food and party scene and the fact that everyone there is just hangin out. Great town.


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

> the fact that everyone there is just hangin out


You said it, mang. True that. 

:lol:


----------



## Suze (Mar 1, 2005)

> They're gorgeous and great for a night out on the town, but I wouldn't bring one home to mama.


I appreciate the first generality, but what, 'Mama' would find us too good for you? Or too high maintenance with all our matching REI outfits? :lol: [/i]


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

> I do not have and never will have any matching outdoor gear. I have to agree about the women though. They're gorgeous and great for a night out on the town, but I wouldn't bring one home to mama.


Ouch! 



> I appreciate the first generality, but what, 'Mama' would find us too good for you? Or too high maintenance with all our matching REI outfits?


Suze you are right on!


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

El quapo said:


> And sandbagger?? With all your wisdom of being in Boulder the last six years during the boom it's been experiencing in the recent past....i'm sure you do love it there. I'm also sure you wouldn't notice these things. By looking through your posts, I'm guessing anyone whose family owns alot of artwork by Christo... probably fits in perfectly in Boulder and at a Starbucks. :lol:


I don't go to Starbucks, thanks, and you don't know a thing about me. I have been poor most of my adult life, worked as a case manager for welfare programs for 3 years, and worked at a food bank/soup kitchen for 2 years. My dad bartered for all that artwork, he didn't buy any of it, and I haven't been supported by my parents for my entire adult life. I grew up in the middle of a huge city, yet Boulder is by far the largest town I have lived in during the past 15 years. So maybe you should quit with the snap judgments about what I would or wouldn't notice or where I would or wouldn't fit in.

We can make generalizations about any town, and like most generalizations, there is some truth to them. However, like I said, it's all about what you choose to notice and focus on, and what you choose to get annoyed by. There are plenty of non-matching outfit cool folks in Boulder, living good lives. There are also some yuppies in their matching REI outfits who care only about being hip. There are also some who you might make a snap judgment about, putting them in the second category when they really don't belong there. And that's the problem, when you judge based upon one snapshot, you don't have the whole picture. That's why I took issue with FLOWTORCH's statement, where he apparently decided just by looking at them that everyone at REI were "Hypocritical, holier than thou pieces of spider monkey shit".

You don't have to live in a trailer away from any population center, with 10 year old gear held together by ducttape, to be cool.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I spent 2 years in Boulder it was fun. But I like Highlands Ranch way better. sj


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

well said sandbagger. It's funny how people react when their out of the comfort zone. I have met a lot of people from Boulder and all were way cool and helpful when searching for a run/whatever. It doesn't take long to run into the yuppies and their ignorance but I just laugh and move on
SYOTR


----------



## joemamma (Jul 17, 2006)

*funny*

You guys are hilarious. You sit there from your shitty homes in the Denver burbs in your cookie-cutter neighborhoods with your crap gear and throw stones at Boulder. 

You know what? I work my ass off so I can live in one of the coolest places on the planet and own the best gear. Matching REI outfit? Bring it on. Beautiful women? I must have missed the downside to that one. Starbucks? Yeah, like your town doesnt have 60. At least we only have 4. And our independent shops and restaurants outnumber yours by 50-1 anyway. 

So please spare us the "I'm so cool because I can pick on Boulder" attitude and remember who's spanking the hotties and biking to Walker Ranch the next time you're having that vienna sausage special at Applebee's.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

> I work my ass so I can live in one of the coolest places on the planet and own the best gear


Wow, quote of the day. 


....So you work out of your ass, huh? How's that treatin ya.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Mr. mamma Your post had some discrepancies I would like to address. First of all Obermeyer and Orvis are not crap gear. And I am currently at my second custom made home in the mountains as it is to hot to be stuck down in the front range. And lastly if you worked smarter instead of harder you would still have a really nice ass like I do. sj


----------

